# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Kshitij, annual Techno-Management Symposium of IIT Kharagpur, Kharagpur, West Bengal, India

## Airicist

Website - ktj.in

youtube.com/ktjiitkgp

youtube.com/RobotixIITkgp

facebook.com/ktj.iitkgp

instagram.com/ktj.iitkgp

Kshitij 2022 - January 21-23, 2022

Kshitij 2021 - January 15-17, 2021

Kshitij 2020 - January 17-19, 2020

Kshitij 2019 - January 18-20, 2019

Kshitij 2018 - January 18-20, 2018

Kshitij 2017 - January 27-29, 2017

Kshitij 2016 - January 21-24, 2016

Kshitij 2015 - January 30 - February 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Kshitij 2014 Documentary 

Published on Aug 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Kshitij 2015 Introduction and Website Trailer 

Published on Oct 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Workshop 

Published on Oct 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Video Tutorial | Cascade| Manual Event | Robotix 2015 

Published on Dec 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Teaser Exhibitions Kshitij 2015 

Published on Jan 27, 2015

----------

